# Driver TD62706P



## Spino2005 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hola a todos estoy buscando ayuda con una duda que tengo que si puedo fabricar este driver TD62706P con simples transistores darlington o similares y requiero un poco de ayuda ya que ese componente en mi pais no lo he podido conseguir gracias y adjunto datashet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2019)

Spino2005 dijo:


> Hola a todos estoy buscando ayuda con una duda que tengo que si puedo fabricar este driver TD62706P con simples transistores darlington o similares y requiero un poco de ayuda ya que ese componente en mi pais no lo he podido conseguir gracias y adjunto datashet.



En el PDF que publicaste tiene el circuito de uno de los canales y los datos generales, así que *SI *podrías hacerlo.

¿ Intentaste buscar un equivalente que si encuentres en tu país ?

¿ Este por ejemplo *UDN2981 *?


----------



## Spino2005 (Feb 17, 2019)

Gracias por contestar tan rápido y no encuentro equivalentes o sea no se como encontrar un número equivalente lo he buscado en google pero nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2019)

Revisa mi comentario anterior


----------



## Spino2005 (Feb 17, 2019)

Y pues soy entusiasta de la electrónica con deseos de las conocimientos por eso me uno al foro, dicho driver va en una ecu de vehículo toyota y logre ya fabricar otro componente que era una combinación de 4 transistores darlington pero no recibo señal alguna desde ese driver deber y pues debido a eso quiero cambiarlo .


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2019)

No encuentro reemplazo directo (Pin a Pin), el que publiqué es de 8 canales, tal vez podrías adaptarlo de alguna forma 



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . ¿ Este por ejemplo *UDN2981 *?


----------



## Spino2005 (Feb 17, 2019)

Eso estuve viendo que el que publicaste es de 8 canales y el que necesito es de 6 además el diagrama del canal individual no se parece mucho que opinas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2019)

Podrias informarnos el circuito dónde iría montado ese integrado , por favor sube ese diagrama.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2019)

El circuito interno *no *es muy parecido pero la función es la misma


----------



## Spino2005 (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok voy a adjuntar fotos del ecu que estoy tratando de repara el driver controla otro ic el cual controla el motor de pasos de marcha mínima de un vehículo toyota crown del 88 
El integrado es el de abajo a la derecha de 16 pines
El círculo pequeño es el driver que necesito y el grande es un paquete de transistores darlington que ya logre fabricar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2019)

O sea entonces que no es necesario que maneje 60 V ya que se alimenta de 12 , no ?


----------



## Spino2005 (Feb 17, 2019)

Exacto el sistema maneja sólo 13.5 voltios encendido el vehículo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2019)

Yo montaría un UDN2981 sobre un zócalo de 16 patas acomodando las patas para que se correspondan con las del  TD62706 y luego directamente reemplazaría el TD62706 en la placa por el engendro


----------



## Spino2005 (Feb 17, 2019)

Voy a buscar el driver que me recomienda fogonazo a ver si ese lo logró encontrar acá mañana les aviso y gracias por el apoyo
Ahhh una pregunta más,  Cuál debería ser el voltaje y la polaridad en el input de dicho driver para probarlo en el circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2019)

Spino2005 dijo:


> Voy a buscar el driver que me recomienda fogonazo a ver si ese lo logró encontrar acá mañana les aviso y gracias por el apoyo
> Ahhh una pregunta más,  Cuál debería ser el voltaje y la polaridad en el input de dicho driver para probarlo en el circuito?


La polaridad de entrada (+), se encuentra protegida por inversión
La tensión de entrada entre 2,4 y 15V
Corriente de salida de cada canal 500mA, 120ma con *todas *las salidas activadas


----------



## Spino2005 (Feb 18, 2019)

Se protege al dañarse el driver la señal que viene del microcontrolador?
O sea se podrá medir sacando el driver de la tarjeta? 
Es para asegurar que el problema es el driver


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2019)

Spino2005 dijo:


> Se protege al dañarse el driver la señal que viene del microcontrolador?


Por la forma de trabajo y construcción diría que es imposible que una falla del driver dañe al micro.


> O sea se podrá medir sacando el driver de la tarjeta?
> Es para asegurar que el problema es el driver


Si lo quitas con cuidado, sin dañarlo, supongo que se podrá comprobar en forma externa.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 19, 2019)

Pregunta tonta, por que hiciste el chip del puente H con transistores?? no se conseguía el original??


----------



## Spino2005 (Feb 19, 2019)

Por ningún lado acá en Nicaragua pude conseguir ninguna de las dos partes.
Les comento que ordene en línea ambas partes y me vienen en aproximadamente 15 dias en cuanto las cambié les comento como me fue con la reparación gracias a todos los que se tomaron el tiempo en ayudarme.


----------

